# [solved] File collision sys-libs/pwdb-0.62

## AROK

Hallo,

beim heutigen emerge -uavDN gibt es eine File collision:

```
[nomerge      ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r10  USE="pam -debug (-selinux)" [?]

[ebuild     U ]  sys-libs/pam-0.99.8.1-r1 [0.78-r5] USE="cracklib%* nls%* -audit% (-selinux) -vim-syntax% (-berkdb%*) (-nis%) (-pam_chroot%) (-pam_console%)

(-pam_timestamp%) (-pwdb%)" 886 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6 [2.4.4-r5] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl tk -bootstrap -build -doc -examples -nocxx -nothreads -ucs2" 1

0 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.9  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" [?]

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r1 [1.2.17] 232 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/cervisia-3.5.7  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  dev-util/cvs-1.12.12-r4  USE="crypt nls pam -doc -emacs -kerberos -server"

[nomerge      ]   sys-libs/pam-0.99.8.1-r1 [0.78-r5] USE="cracklib%* nls%* -audit% (-selinux) -vim-syntax% (-berkdb%*) (-nis%) (-pam_chroot%) (-pam_console%)

 (-pam_timestamp%) (-pwdb%)"

[ebuild  N    ]    sys-libs/pwdb-0.62  USE="(-selinux)" 131 kB

Total: 4 packages (3 upgrades, 1 new), Size of downloads: 1,256 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> starting parallel fetching

>>> Emerging (1 of 4) sys-libs/pwdb-0.62 to /

.

.

.

.

>>> Completed installing pwdb-0.62 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pwdb-0.62/image/

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

   lib/libpwdb.so.0.62

   usr/lib/libpwdb.a

* checking 26 files for package collisions

* This package is blocked because it wants to overwrite

* files belonging to other packages (see list below).

* If you have no clue what this is all about report it

* as a bug for this package on http://bugs.gentoo.org

package sys-libs/pwdb-0.62 NOT merged

Detected file collision(s):

     '/lib/libpwdb.so'

Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

Press Ctrl-C to Stop

None of the installed packages claim the above file(s).
```

Ich vermute, da das Package neu ist, gehörte die Datei früher zu einem anderen PAckage, das nciht mehr installiert zu seien schient. 

Ich trau mich aber nicht die Datei einfach zu löschen, da es sich doch nach einer Wichtigen anhört...

Gruß

AROKLast edited by AROK on Fri Oct 26, 2007 2:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nikaya

Du kannst sie löschen,wird von der neuen ersetzt.

----------

## sirro

Um sicher zu gehen mach einfach vorher ein

```
revdep-rebuild -L=/lib/libpwdb.so -p
```

und guck ob die Datei noch benutzt wird und von wem. Wenn was wichtiges dabei ist, dann kannst du abwaegen ob du sie loeschen willst oder zuerst die pakete neu installierst.

----------

## AROK

Danke werde ich machen. 

was heißt eigentlich das hier:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [nomerge      ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.9  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" [?] 
> 
>  [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined 
> ...

 

Das Source Repo von portage sollte doch bekannt sein?

Gruß

AROK

----------

## Finswimmer

*Sollte*daran liegen, dass die Version noch nicht installiert ist.

Habe ich jedenfalls mal gelesen...

Tobi

----------

## mv

 *AROK wrote:*   

> Das Source Repo von portage sollte doch bekannt sein?

 

Warum sollte es? Wenn nicht ausdrücklich in der Datenbank vermerkt ist, woher es installiert wurde (und erst neue Versionen von portage speichern dies bei der Installation), kann portage nicht sicher sein, dass das Paket nicht von irgendeinem Overlay installiert wurde.

----------

## Max Steel

Quark, wenn ihr emerge -avtuDN world eingebt, wird das so sortiert.

Das heißt nichts anderes als Portage brqaucht diese Pakete die mit Tabs drunter stehen, er installiert von unten nach oben:

ICh zeig das mal anhand von einem kleinen Ausschnitt des Befehls emerge -pvet --with-bdeps=y system

```
$ emerge -pe system

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating system dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1  USE="glibc-omitfp nls -debug -glibc-compat20 (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ]  sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="fortran nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 38,841 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1  USE="X ldap pam tcpd -X509 -chroot -hpn -kerberos -libedit (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static" 1,029 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/file-4.21-r1  USE="python" 538 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6 [2.4.4-r5] USE="berkdb gdbm ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -examples -ipv6 -nocxx -nothreads -tk -ucs2"

[ebuild   R   ]  dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1  27 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.9  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl"

[ebuild   R   ]  dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6  USE="gmp -bindist -test" 151 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1-r1  USE="cracklib nls pam -nousuid (-selinux) -skey" 1,481 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.9  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl"

[ebuild   R   ]  app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.16  USE="caps" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ]   sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r9  USE="python" 39 kB

[ebuild   R   ]    dev-lang/swig-1.3.31  USE="lua perl python -doc -guile -java -mono -ocaml -php -pike -ruby -tcl -tk" 4,080 kB

[...]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.9  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 377 kB

Total: 122 packages (4 upgrades, 118 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 122,944 kB
```

Wie hier zu sehen ist wird (Liste ist revers) portage als erstes installiert, dann weiter oben sieht man das Portage ein paar dependencies hat die danach instaliert werden.

nomerge heißt einfach das das Paket an dieser Stelle nicht installiert wird, sondern entweder vorher oder es ist schon installiert.

----------

## mv

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Quark, wenn ihr emerge -avtuDN world eingebt, wird das so sortiert.

 

Ging diese Nachricht versehentlich in den falschen Thread? Ich sehe keinerlei Zusammenhang mit den vorherigen Postings (file collision bzw. "source repository could not be determined").

----------

## Max Steel

ääähm nein, ganz oben wurde doch gefragt was das nomerge bedeutet.

----------

## sirro

Ne  :Wink: 

Es wurde gefragt was das [?] genau bedeutet, bzw. warum es an der Stelle steht.

----------

## Max Steel

Ups dann entschuldige ich mich für Off-Topic und der Verbreitung meines Halbwissens.

----------

## AROK

trotzdem danke für den kleinen Exkurs   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> was heißt eigentlich das hier:
> 
> Zitat:
> 
> [nomerge ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.9 USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" [?]
> ...

 

war auch ungenau gefragt. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn nicht ausdrücklich in der Datenbank vermerkt ist, woher es installiert wurde (und erst neue Versionen von portage speichern dies bei der Installation), kann portage nicht sicher sein, dass das Paket nicht von irgendeinem Overlay installiert wurde.
> 
> 

 

d.h. beim nächsten update weiß portage in welchem Repository es ist ?

```
emerge -av portage bjfilter

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.9  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/bjfilter-2.50-r6  USE="ip4100 servicetools -amd64 -ip1000 -ip1500 -ip3100 -ip8600 -nocupsdetection" 0 kB [1]

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage
```

Du scheinst recht zu haben. Danke für die Auskunft! 

Gruß

AROK

----------

